# מהבחינה הזאת אתה צודק



## sawyeric1

מהבחינה הזאת אתה צודק
In that aspect, you’re right

One of my Hebrew tutors gave me this sentence to practice בחינה. But it's kind of awkward in English. Even though it makes sense, I think we would either say "In that way you're right" or "You're right about that" instead. So I was wondering if it's a more common phrase in Hebrew, and if one of these more usual English phrases would be a better translation for it. 

Thanks


----------



## aavichai

it is common in hebrew


----------



## sawyeric1

Do y'all say "אתה צודק לגבי זה" or other such sentences too?


----------



## aavichai

yes
also common


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> Do y'all say "אתה צודק לגבי זה" or other such sentences too?


Yes, but it doesn't mean the same thing as מהבחינה הזאת אתה צודק. Just as in English "you're right about that" is not the same thing as "in that way you're right".


----------



## Drink

I think a good English equivalent would be "In that respect".


----------



## sawyeric1

Is there another way to say "In that way you're right" in Hebrew?


----------



## slus

מהבחינה הזאת את צודקת is the most common and natural way to say it.

Other conmon sentences with בחינה:

הוא מושלם מכל בחינה/מכל הבחינות
מבחינה תיאורטית זה נכון
מבחינתי זה בסדר


----------



## oopqoo

sawyeric1 said:


> Is there another way to say "In that way you're right" in Hebrew?


במובן הזה אתה צודק


----------



## slus

ואללה oopqod, במובן הזה אתה צודק!


----------



## sawyeric1

Can you say "בדרך הזאת אתה צודק"?


----------



## slus

No.


----------



## OsehAlyah

oopqoo said:


> במובן הזה אתה צודק


Can someone explain what haze הזה is doing in this sentence?
Since it can be omitted and the sentence would still make perfect sense.


----------



## slus

הזה or הזאת means "this". The sentence won't make sense without it.
It means that the addressee is right about something specific, implying that s/he's wrong about everything else


----------



## OsehAlyah

slus said:


> הזה or הזאת means "this". The sentence won't make sense without it.
> It means that the addressee is right about something specific, implying that s/he's wrong about everything else


I see wouldn't baze בזה be more natural?


----------



## aavichai

I think you read this as כמובן

but when it says במובן הזה = "in this מובן you are right"
as you would say "in this aspect your are right"
"in this point you are right"


----------



## oopqoo

OsehAlyah said:


> I see wouldn't baze בזה be more natural?


I think aavichai figured out your mistake, but just take note that בזה is pronounced bezé, not baze.


----------



## OsehAlyah

aavichai said:


> I think you read this as כמובן
> 
> but when it says במובן הזה = "in this מובן you are right"
> as you would say "in this aspect your are right"
> "in this point you are right"


ROTFLMAO. That's hilarious. I did misread it. Actually should be getting new reading glasses sometime this coming week.


oopqoo said:


> I think aavichai figured out your mistake, but just take note that בזה is pronounced bezé, not baze.


Thank you. Interesting rule.


----------



## Drink

oopqoo said:


> I think aavichai figured out your mistake, but just take note that בזה is pronounced bezé, not baze.



Are you sure about that? I always thought ב, כ, ל take a qamatz before the demostrative pronouns זה, זאת/זו, אלה/אלו. And as far as I can tell this is usually upheld in colloquial Hebrew as well.


----------



## aavichai

I agree with Drink here

the word is Baze

but when the בזה is connected to the word after it - the Baze turns to Beze

as in בזה הרגע = Beze HaRega

but when it stands alone - it is Baze
as in כיוצא בזה = KaYitse BaZe


----------



## oopqoo

All of the answers that I give here pertain to colloquial only. Everyone around me would say "beze" and not "baze" unless we're dealing with a fixed expression like כיוצא בזה. I feel like the vast majority of Hebrew speakers would say "beze ata tzodek" and not "baze ata tzodek" - since the latter sounds too formal.


----------

